# new loopback init script

## gotyaoi

I just updated openrc to 12.4, and I noticed that it said:

```
"Auto-adding 'loopback' service to your boot runlevel"
```

I looked at that script, and sure enough it says:

```
description="Configures the loopback interface."
```

So I'm wondering, how does this fit in with the net.lo script, which is still active in the boot runlevel? Are they sort of doing the same thing? does one need to be removed? Am I completely missing the point of one or the other of these scripts?

----------

## dmpogo

You'd think that net.lo should be removed from boot level,  indeed, right ?

----------

## gotyaoi

Well, I figured it out, in a roundabout way. I was browsing around for some info on the newnet use flag for openrc and ended up on google groups. Found this post:

https://groups.google.com/d/msg/linux.gentoo.dev/-MyaWXoaWLo/j-1ORlOmF0gJ

Which basically says that openrc will contain the loopback script so you can get running without the netifrc or newnet bits installed. Seems a touch silly, why have such gimpy network support by default, heck, why have any network support in openrc itself when you could virtual on netifrc/newnet... meh, whatever, I know what it is now, I can deal with it how I want.

----------

